# Scary Movies



## Master of Blades (Apr 18, 2003)

Whats everyones favorite Scary Movie/The one that scared the most **** outta you?

For me my favorite Scary movies are most of the Stephen King Movies and stuff. It and The Shining scared the **** out of me......mainly cuz I hate Clowns or little scary kids  

What bout you guys? :asian:


----------



## D_Brady (Apr 18, 2003)

I think I was 12 at the time we lived just down from a drive in theater and I saw , Last house on the left. That movie freaked me right out and made the walk home through the woods , oh did I say walk I really ran screaming all the way home.

  Hey I was 12 and we would sneak over the gate to see what ever was playing, that one was bad.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 19, 2003)

Oh come on! Mr Brady cannot be the only Martial Artist here who watches scary movies! Are you scared of the dark or admitting you were once frightened! BE A MAN/WOMAN ABOUT IT!  


:rofl:


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 19, 2003)

Well I'm pretty hard to get at, I love horror flicks and laugh my @ss off. The Nightmare on Elm Street series was the funniest. 
I'd have to say I enjoyed the Hellraiser series the most. 

B horror flicks are pretty fun, especially -um- when you have the munchies   Attack of the Killer Rabbits! (I'm not kidding, it's really a movie).

Who remembers "Creature Double Feature"? 

My babysitter used to love scary movies, but then she'd get the creeps. The result is I'd stay up and watch them with her, then run for my bed when my parents got home. Dark Shadows, the original series was on a bit later, I think.

   One, two Freddy's coming for you
   Three, four better lock the door
   Five, six get a crucifix
   Seven, eight better stay up late
   Nine, ten never sleep again....


----------



## pesilat (Apr 19, 2003)

The last one that really terrified me was when I was about 10. It was called "The Black Scorpion."

It's rare that movies even get to me anymore. However, a couple that have were "Signs" and "Terror Train."

Mike


----------



## Marginal (Apr 20, 2003)

Hate to admit it, but Troll scared me when I watched it as a kid. Lived in terror of stairs and being stuck with that Troll's needle ring...


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 20, 2003)

The original Rings were pretty good as well......Had me shivering


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 20, 2003)

I will endeavour to see "The Ring" and not sleep for a week afterwards at some point... I've heard stories about that one.

Saw Aliens when I was really little. That wasn't fun. There are other ones here and there that spooked me as a kid and still haunt the ethers of my subconscious, but not much these days... unless its dark. For some odd reason, I'm still scared by the dark.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 20, 2003)

Has to be *The Exorcist*!  

Even though it was made almost 30 years ago it's still excellent for scaring the crap out of someone and makin' ya have nightmares... :erg:


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 22, 2003)

A pretty good mind job! Lots of fun. :anic:


----------



## tarabos (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *The original Rings were pretty good as well......Had me shivering  *



the original...Ringu...that is some scary as shtuff...

i thought the remake "The Ring" was also really scary. it has a more modern type of freakyness to it as well (even thought Ringu is not all that old), it comes down to personal preference. some plot points are different in the two movies as well. both movies screw with you head a lot. I saw The Ring in the theatre, and after the movie was over you could see the expressions on everyone's faces, pretty much like "what the hell did we just watch?" type of terrorized look on their faces. it was great. i think watching it at home would be even scarier considering the content, but i haven't been able to work up the nerve to do that yet...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 23, 2003)

Neither have I.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Apr 23, 2003)

the ring has been the best one i have seen lately... but also the exorcist and the shining are up there too


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 23, 2003)

Several years back there was a movie called 'Prince of Darkness' or somesuch that freaked me out a bit.

Cthulhu


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

anything with matt damon and ben affleck

anything with them is just downright scary


----------



## Cliarlaoch (May 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *anything with matt damon and ben affleck
> 
> anything with them is just downright scary *



Point.


----------

